# Cynotilapia afra (Cobue) or Pseudotropheus saulosi??



## fishycwb (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay, I have looked at picture after picture that I could find, including the profiles here on the site and I still am not 100% sure which one this fish is. It doesn't have any orange or yellow on it's face. It wouldn't really matter except it is spawning as I type with a female cobue and I would like to know if I am going to end up with hybrids or pure breds.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

to me that does not look like a cobue or a saulosi, not really sure what it is.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

It is definitly not a cobue or a saulosi. I think it is some type of cyno afra though. Got any larger pics?


----------



## fishycwb (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't because he will not hold still!

I'll try here......


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

Metriaclima pulpican??
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=894


----------



## mbudd (Dec 10, 2009)

cynotilapia afra white top young male


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

i would second the pulpican...its possible to be a white top as well, since the pics are so small i cant tell. where did u get the fish, and what was it labeled as?


----------



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

Possibly pulpicans or some white top afra species as stated previously. We need the pictures to be larger.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

Definately a pulpican, I have one that looks almost exactly like yours, colour-wise.


----------



## fishycwb (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay, I haven't yet been able to figure out how to make the pictures larger. Can anyone offer some help with that?? I took some new ones of the mother to be and the father. I ordered some saulosi and some cobue from Blue Grass Aquatics (no complaints, great place to order from - unless I didn't get any cobue :-? ) and these are two of the ones that I got.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

again, u have to make the images larger for us to be able to tell. but those are not either cobue or saulosi. female saulosi are yellow with black and blue males that are much darker than urs. its not cobue either as cobue has yellow blaze throughout and the females are brown... def looks to be pulpican to me


----------



## fishycwb (Nov 23, 2009)

I would like to make the pictures super huge and hog all kinds of bandwith. But ah, how do I do it? I up loaded the pictures from my canon 30D set on the largest picture size to photobucket and then followed the directions on the picture forum to post the image and what you see is what I get.

So pulpican is the early consensus. I will have to look them up in more detail. I will still work on some larger pictures though.

thanks for the work so far


----------



## fishycwb (Nov 23, 2009)

better?


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

try using a different code... you might be using the thumbnail code... except i cant click on it so no clue...


----------



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks like M.pulpican to me.


----------



## mbudd (Dec 10, 2009)

cyno afra white tops look in profiles.young adult male your female is holding


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I would agree with "mbudd" your female appears to be holding.... =D>


----------



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

mbudd said:


> cyno afra white tops look in profiles.young adult male your female is holding


What locale? They don't look like afra to me. Notice the white forehead. Also notice the lack of a defined bar between the eyes. I've never seen an afra without it. I suspected some locale of white top afra when the pictures were small. Looks more like pulpican now that I can see the picture more closely.


----------



## fishycwb (Nov 23, 2009)

I admit now I'm having too much fun trying to get good pictures..... I couldn't find a picture in the profile of the white top of a juvenile male....

I think these are some better pictures, the two females were the same prior to the one holding, now she has much more prominent vertical bars.

The white top profile pictures of the female show her as more blue than these two I think....

He has been doing a lot a digging lately now that I have been paying more attention to him, I know cichlids do that anyway, but I'm still swayed to the pulpican side.

Any thoughts on if the male and female are at least the same species??

Thanks again for all the help !!!!


----------



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

Got a magnifying glass? If the teeth are unicuspid it is Cynotilapia. If the teeth are bicuspid it is most likely Metriaclima. :lol:


----------

